# Subtank burning wick



## HalfLifeZA (8/2/16)

I've been using the RDA deck on my Subtank for a while and am loving it.
Lately tho, my new wicks taste burnt after about 1 tank of juice. And when I look at the wick, it is burnt looking by the coil.
I never had this issue in the past, but since i changed to the CoilMaster cotton that came with my coiling kit, every one tastes burnt.
Is this just an issue with the cotton or could there be something else I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Riaz (8/2/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> I've been using the RDA deck on my Subtank for a while and am loving it.
> Lately tho, my new wicks taste burnt after about 1 tank of juice. And when I look at the wick, it is burnt looking by the coil.
> I never had this issue in the past, but since i changed to the CoilMaster cotton that came with my coiling kit, every one tastes burnt.
> Is this just an issue with the cotton or could there be something else I'm doing wrong?


Burnt wicks are generally caused by them not wicking quick enough 

Are you using the same amount of wick as before?

Post a pic or 3 of your deck so we can have a look and advise from there.


----------



## HalfLifeZA (8/2/16)

I'll post some pics later. I think I am using the same amount of wick. In fact, my last try, I used a lot more to see if that was the problem, but it burnt even quicker. I had absolutely no issues when I was using the Kanger cotton I got when I bought the pre-rolled coils for the RDA


----------



## HalfLifeZA (9/2/16)

Update,
I tried cotton bacon for the 1st time last night and all my troubles are over! No more burning and much better taste.
I am now officially a fan of cotton bacon v2

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BibbyBubbly (9/2/16)

HalfLifeZA said:


> Update,
> I tried cotton bacon for the 1st time last night and all my troubles are over! No more burning and much better taste.
> I am now officially a fan of cotton bacon v2


Hi @HalfLifeZA . I have had the exact same problem numerous times and every single time its because I threaded through to much cotton. But if I wick it to loose I get hectic spit-back and after 1 tank I gurgling sound. Trail and error I guess!! Glad you came right with the cotton bacon, I must still try the sample I got from Vape Club.


----------



## HalfLifeZA (9/2/16)

@BibbyBubbly definitely try the cotton bacon!! I wicked a tank and a dripper last night and both are working better than ever now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (9/2/16)

Dove cotton balls FTW! R25 for a year's supply of wick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jguile415 (11/2/16)

I wick all my coils with dove cotton... it rocks!


----------



## HalfLifeZA (12/2/16)

@jguile415 do yourself a favour and try cotton bacon v2. I thought other wicking material was good, but now I know different!


----------

